# NEW MR SHADES PID AND GRINDER.



## SamuelG (Oct 24, 2015)

It's been a good day! Finally installed @MrShades PID and couldn't be happier. Also added a Mignon Manuale grinder to the setup.

I actually feel in control of my shots now but definitely consuming more caffeine today as I just want to keep pulling shots 😅


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice work there! Well done.

A great looking coffee corner, and it very much sounds like you now have great tasting coffee as well.


----------



## Groke (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks fab. I've had my Classic (with Mr Shades PID) for a few years now and it's a cracking machine. Will go great with the Mignon, as you've found out!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

SamuelG said:


> I just want to keep pulling shots 😅


 don't we all want to? 

congrats on the setup!


----------



## Troopa (Jul 13, 2020)

Awesome looking setup!


----------

